# Question about selling your projects



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to this forum and relatively new to woodworking. However, my work has been getting better and am thinking about selling some of my projects. There appears to be some extremely seasoned professionals on this forum so I am looking for some advice.

I've been reading the input from others regarding pricing out one's work. I think I've got a handle on that. My main question(s) are how and where does one go about selling his work? I'm extremely aware of how fast and effective word of mouth travels as I have already been asked to build some furniture. Aside from that, is there another avenue that you might recommend, ie; craigs list, etsy, ebay, exhibits?

Any advice would be extremely helpful.

-FredIV


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I don't sell a ton of stuff, but I have sold a few pieces. I can honestly say I get more request for projects than I have time to do. What works for me?.... Facebook. Some folks stay away from it like the plague, but I found it to be an incredible tool. I personally don't go pushing this or that for sale. I simply show folks what I'm doing and post up a finished project from time to time. I also post up pictures of projects during the build. This way people can see what you have involved in your work, and some of my thought process during the build. I do get excited and tickled about shop time, and I will check in from time to time to share with friends on there.

I read or seen somewhere that it comes to a time where a lot of sales come from folks buying "You"... I guess what I mean by that is people will be more willing to spend the money if they like who they are buying from. I don't do production stuff so all my projects are usually planned out and made specifically for a certain person for a certain reason. I get complimented all the time on how passionate I am about what I do and the love I have for my little hobby…. People wouldn't of known that fact unless they followed me on Facebook…

Hope this little tidbit helps…. I know it does for me….


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

You should check out Michael1's blogs if you haven't already.
http://lumberjocks.com/Michael1/blog


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not a pro woodworker, but I was a pro marketer before I retired recently.

Facebook is a good idea.
Get yourself a good, professional-looking website.
Be responsive when people email you.
Get a lot of good, professional-looking business cards and give them out everywhere.
Lots of ww's sell at craft fairs/exhibitions/shows/flea markets. If you want to do that you need to find out what's happening in your area.
Don't underestimate CL. I use it all the time.
Email everyone you know, and tell them what you do, and what you sell.

PM me if I can help you any further. I hope this helps.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I use facebook to mainly to post my projects and let people see what I have done. If you put a page on facebook I would go on there and like as many business or people that I could, I say this because every time you post something on there then everyone that has like your page or business you have like will see it and the more exposire you will get. I also us craigslist and etsy. Craigslist does good for me and etsy isn't as good. But with etsy it depends on what your selling. But I would say word of mouth is the best way. You do good work and word will spread. I hope this will help you. If you want to check out my facebook page for ideas you can type in K & N Furniture, Inc. when your on facebook.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good info Nate…


----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks gents. this is all great advice. i recently made an old fashion bread box for my neighbor. she put it on her FB page. she received great feedback from a host of people.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

For me, probably the most effective is Facebook. It's what you make of it. Getting as many "likes" as possible is important as Nate says, due to the visibility. And I post something almost everyday, if only to say "What's on the Bench at Tsunami Guitars". I also post pictures of guitars in progress. Three that were not sold - sold before I finished them based on those posted pictures. 
The second thing for me is my website, a $19.99 Intuit site that I built myself on one of their formats. Took about 8-10 hours, spread across 3-5 days. Actually, once I downloaded their advanced website builder, (free), it was REALLY easy. I don't do too much with the business cards, but I do carry them everywhere I go and if the topic comes up…out comes a card. I also give a guitar to my church to give away every Christmas. Nice tax break and sold a couple guitars that way. The more of your stuff gets out there, the more you will sell.
Still, when all said and done, word of mouth is big. Also for me, in a place like this, no one will buy your work because we can all do it! So I also haunt a few internet forums where guitar players post, and they see my website which I plant at the bottom of my postings, and I've sold a number of units with those forums. I think there must be furniture forums out there, designer forums, etc.
The Internet is what you make of it. I come here to learn more about tools, wood, tricks, and just in general be with people who like to do what I do, work with wood. But I know I'll never sell a guitar off here. Well, maybe never…
This is the place where you get outstanding advice on how to advance what you are trying to accomplish with wood.


----------

